# OA b4 and after?



## flyingtaco (Jun 15, 2021)

Did I leave it in long enough? It seems like I could have done better around the head tube.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 15, 2021)

flyingtaco said:


> Did I leave it in long enough? It seems like I could have done better around the head tube.
> 
> View attachment 1430266
> 
> ...



Did you do your fence at the same time 🤓


----------



## flyingtaco (Jun 15, 2021)

Haha. No different time of day for pics.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2021)

I think it could have stayed a little longer. I've forgot and left stuff a couple of days--it won't hurt anything. V/r Shawn


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 16, 2021)

Unless it’s a red bike ..., if left too soak too long the red bikes will change to a pinkish hue or dark orangish ... just my experience... i ussually do about 1 1/2 -2 hour on red bikes


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jun 18, 2021)

I've never done a frame (or any other painted parts) but I've left chrome in the juice for over a week. I've also used it to give the cooling system in my '65 Mercury Comet a minty fresh cleanup. Drain/flush then fill with water/OA. Leave it in there for a week or so while you do your normal driving then drain/flush with water/baking soda mix, drain/flush again, refill and done. That stuff works miracles.


----------



## flyingtaco (Aug 23, 2022)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 23, 2022)

I experimented on a 60's Huffy (?) frame I had, it was solid rust, but not to the point of big pits like yours has, when I was done there was ZERO rust anywhere. unfortunately there was also about only 25% of the red paint left and the rest was just the silver base.

I think maybe the red paint issues people speak of are like mine, candy red with a silver base. I don't think my red 1950 Phantom would lose the paint as the huffy did.

if that were mine I'd give it another try.  use more OA and leave it longer. I didn't measure anything I just put the whole container in my kiddie pool when I did it. my Huffy has minimal value even if it was nice. I had it for 50 bucks at a swap meet with no takers before I took it apart to do this... complete rideable rusty bike.


----------

